# Looking for a ppi frx 456 crossover



## Alleycat (Sep 24, 2017)

Was looking to purchase ppi frx456 crossover .looking for a silver color but any color will work


----------



## Bluesound (Apr 17, 2019)

There are a couple on eBay lately


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

I have one if you are still looking


----------

